# clinches



## CuongNhuka (Sep 18, 2005)

I might be joining the wrestling team at my high school and would like to learn other clinches. Why? I know from experience that wrestling people in the judo clinch confuses the heck out of most wrestlers. Just imagine what kind of confusion I could wreck on them in a clinch unlike any thing they're used to? I already know the Scottish-Back-Hold, Cornish-Hug, Irish Belt, and Side-Hold (i'm not sure were side hold is from), Collar-And-Elbow (or Collar-And-Elbow), Judo/Jujitsu (of course), and Free-Style-Wrestling. Any others would be great. I'm also posting this at Western Martial Arts, and Grappling. 


Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,


John


----------



## CuongNhuka (Sep 18, 2005)

Ohh I almost forgot, I plan on applying the judo I know and the free style techniques that theyll teach me. And Im going to consult my sensei on this as well.


----------

